# Bracelet vs. Strap - which do you prefer an why?



## mdgrwl

Leather strap / gator strap / etc...
vs 
Metal Bracelet

Which do you prefer and why? Do you find one more formal than the other? More casual ?

Go!


----------



## Toothbras

I prefer either bracelets or RAF style straps due to comfort, though love the look of a well-worn vintage leather strap


----------



## Memphis1

leather makes me feel icky, like using rented bowling shoes.... sweat, water, eventually it feels weird. rubber makes it stick to my skin and i find it uncomfortable. Bracelet is my preference, and if its sized correctly it feels worlds better than leather or rubber. i recently picked up NATOs from Daluca and i must say i like them a lot, but maratac or other natos i hate.


----------



## watermanxxl

Straps are classic, comfortable and allow varied "looks" from the same unit... If ANYBODY tells you a bracelet is more comfortable than a strap....they've never worn one made with Horween leather.


----------



## Memphis1

watermanxxl said:


> If ANYBODY tells you a bracelet is more comfortable than a strap....they've never worn one made with Horween leather.


LOL!!!! weirdo... btw, shrunken leather from germany is softer than horween.


----------



## rfortson

Both. It really depends on the watch and the look you're trying to get from the combo. For my Monster, I'm one of the few that prefers the Seiko rubber strap. Also took the bracelet off my Rado Original Diver and got their rubber strap. For my Speedmaster I prefer the bracelet, though I've worn it on a croc strap. For my DeVille that I'm wearing today, I bought and kept this watch specifically for the bracelet, which is the "brickworks" style that Omega first used on their Luxe version of the Constellation back in the 50's. Just a really cool design and fits me perfectly. I also have an old Seiko World Time with a "fish scales" bracelet that is really cool.


----------



## watermanxxl

Memphis1 said:


> LOL!!!! weirdo... btw, shrunken leather from germany is softer than horween.


I was under the impression that the discussion was a "bracelet versus strap"...not "leather versus leather"? Name calling because you disagree with someone's opinion...would make you twelve. Or a "troll"...


----------



## mdgrwl

I like the look of both for certain situations.

I find metal bracelets to have a chunky masculine look that goes well for a lot of situations.
I find croc bands to look very formal and go well with dressy clothes.
I find calf leather (especially with contrast stitching) to look very casual and goes well with casual attire.

I find them all comfortable if they are sized right.


----------



## brrrdn

Leather in the winter. Bracelet and NATO in the summer.


----------



## PJR

I prefer bracelets. Longer lasting, more versatile and better looking. IMO leather watchbands, particularly on a dress watch, often look a touch effeminate


----------



## Memphis1

bracelets FTMFW!!!!


----------



## BDIC

I can't make up my mind. That's why I have one of each (at least) for almost every piece I have. 


Sent from my utterly useless piece of technology that allows people to annoy me all day.


----------



## Kilovolt

I started collecting watches 52 years ago and initially I would not even consider the idea of a strap. All my watches had a bracelet. This lasted for approximately 25 years possibly because I used to lead a sporty life. Also the weight of the watch was not important for me, at a certain time I used to wear a Speedmaster MKIII which was practically like a brick fastened to your arm.

Then as time went by I started buying a few watches with a strap and the weight became a problem. Luckily there were several titanium models which at least took away that. As more years passed I became addicted to straps and in the last years with very few exceptions I bought just watches with straps or switched from bracelet to strap immediately.

This year I am going to turn 67 and I plan to buy only watches on a strap.

Why all this? I have asked myself the question several times but could not find a satisfactory answer.


----------



## kf3506

I prefer strap. I switch all my watch to leather except for the CW C60. That watch is more comfy with bracelet.


----------



## Fuel Fire Desire

I must have oily skin, but I can't get a leather strap to last for the life of me. Even though I use butterfly type clasps on my pricier straps, I still have a hard time getting them to last more than a couple years.

This isnt a wet strap, it's just dis colored from my skin. The tan part is very soft and supple, but the darker part is hard and brittle.


----------



## David Kleinfeld

I usually prefer bracelets


----------



## Nokie

Bracelets for me the majority of the time.


----------



## slcbbrown

If I have to pick one, bracelets get the nod every time. They're cost effective, tough, waterproof, can be good looking, can be both dressy and sporty and last forever. I grew up around Rolex jubilees from the 60's and 70's, which aren't particularly tough or well made by today's standards, but never had one let me down. I wear a lot of strap watches, now, mainly for the styling options, and they're almost all very comfortable but none can do everything like a bracelet.

I have to say that modern, solid link bracelets can be inflexible and heavy. If I can't get the size close to perfect, these newer bracelets can be pretty uncomfortable.


----------



## mdgrwl

I also fine straps giving the watch more color / character... if I had to choose one for life straps without a doubt.


----------



## bigclive2011

Horses for courses for me, a variety of nice leather on my Pams, Bracelets on my Rolex, and def rubber on my wet diving Seikos.
And of course croc on the JLC.


----------



## watermanxxl

Never had to break out a "sizing tool" for a leather strap... lol.


----------



## Memphis1

^^never had to apologize for stinky stainless steel


----------



## Erks

i cant stand folded steel bracelets and hollow end links however as long as it is a well made bracelet (solid links, SEL), bracelets get my vote.


----------



## jsbx1

Leather strap for dress watches, leather strap or NATO for pilot style watches & bracelets for diver watches. Leather on deployant never on buckle.

Drawback of bracelets is that they get desk swirls and can look ugly with the matted scratches.

Tony


----------



## BHPower

Definitely not a bracelet guy. I prefer rubber, NATO, then leather in that order.


----------



## Streetboss

I don't really have a preference either way. I look at my watches and decide what may look the best and go from there. With that said I will admit that as of the present the majority of my watches are on bracelets. I actually have a new watch that did not have a bracelet available for it. I may end up picking up a Super Oyster for it eventually.
Kevin


----------



## CentralTime334

I usually try to buy a watch with a bracelet for resale and the option to were it for certain occasions. Also depends on the watch. I don't like any straps on my subs but prefer leather straps on my Panerais. All depends on how I feel that morning!


----------



## thekody

All NATO straps, all the time.

Desk diving swirls on bracelets hurt resale value and I've never liked the way leather feels or fits my wrist.


----------



## billyp7718

I switch straps regularly. I like natos since I can easily match any outfit. Bracelets and leather I usually reserve for suits.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BHPower

Guess I forgot to add my reason why. I do go through short stints where I like to wear a bracelet, but it's always short lived from the extra weight and the hair pulling. It happens to me even with the nicest rounded of bracelets. I guess I'm just too hairy. lol


----------



## O2AFAC67

Straps for cooler weather, bracelets for warmer weather.


----------



## hairythomas

All of them! I love the fact that a change of strap can completely change the feel of a watch.


----------



## chuckf1

Strap. Don't like the feel of metal on my skin.


----------



## watermanxxl

Exotic skins... Hands down.


----------



## UnknownSekonda

well it depend what kind of watch you have, I usually go for leather strap. it is easier to adjustable on your wrist.


----------



## constant change

Depends on the watch, the bracelet and the strap. I have bracelets on the watches I prefer with a bracelet, traditional straps on watches I prefer with traditional straps, and NATO on watches I prefer with NATO. I can't pin down what qualities make me prefer one over the others.


----------



## watermanxxl

straps...


----------



## Wibbs

Depending on the watch of course, but my order of preference would be Nato, bracelet then strap. Even though I love the look of them off my wrist I don't particularly like the feel of leather(or worse rubber) on my wrist. Plus I've odd shaped and small wrists so have to get short/custom lengths or I'd half a mile of spare strap past the last keeper.


----------



## Houls

Bracelet all day. I do wear my Hamilton Khaki Field on leather or NATO but only because I don't have a bracelet for it.......yet.


----------



## ozkanhoslan

i've always described myself as a bracelet person, mostly because of their ready to go and masculine appeal. but these days i like that "vintage/minimal/two stitched" leather straps very much. i think they have the same careless appeal with bracelets, at least in terms of how they look.


----------



## Melissakis

I always buy a watch on bracelet, if there is an option. The first thing I do then is to take the bracelet off and put a canvas, rubber or a NATO on, rarely a leather one. I pay the extra cost of the bracelet because I know that sooner or later I will want to have it.


----------



## bagle

Bracelet is always my first choice. But I also enjoy a rubber strap


----------



## LayeredTrout

Nothing beats a good bracelet IMO. I do think it is hard to get a bracelet right, but when it's right that is my preference.


----------



## coldrice

Bracelet is first choice, followed by rubber strap. Leather is a distant third and I don’t like NATO straps at all.


----------



## AndyCouey

Usually I'd vote bracelet, but some straps really speak to me more than the bracelet...

This one just flows better with the strap than the metal 









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mchilese

I LIKE a bracelet, but I never wear them. I usually use a NATO or leather. 

I always try to wear the bracelet, but it never lasts. I like the adjustability of straps vs a bracelet. I like the ability to inexpensively change up the looks of the watch using straps.


Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Teeuu

I'm not too keen on bracelets generally because I find that if a bracelet has fitted end links, as most do, the watch is just overwhelmed in this continuous sea of white metal. The watch just gets lost. A bracelet with straight end links is better. In my example here even if you don't like the Komfit strap you can see how the watch pops. To make the watch really stand out the strap has to be from anything other than the same metal as the case. Leather, canvas, NATO, rubber... a watch riding on any of these other straps sits proudly out of the background and certainly gets noticed more.


----------



## Fahoo Forays

I prefer bracelets by a long shot as the overwhelming majority of my watches are tool watches.


----------



## Orive 8

Rubber or Leather, I don't like bracelets.


----------



## AndyCouey

Orive 8 said:


> Rubber or Leather, I don't like bracelets.


What don't you like about them?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Orive 8

AndyCouey said:


> What don't you like about them?


The feel, the look, etc... I have never liked them, have removed them on all the watches that I have purchased that came with them. Really like rubber straps on divers and if it is a dress watch - then leather. Currently my Seamaster is on rubber and my Tudor Black Bay S&G is on leather. Other watches are G Shocks - no changes to them.


----------



## Sloan441

I used to be bracelet or bust. There was no other choice even contemplated. 

Then Arnie happened. The initial plan was for the thing to go on a black bracelet, most likely something from Strapcode. However, after wearing it a few days, then a few more...and a few more, I realized I really did like the stock Seiko silicone strap. It was comfortable, mostly hassle free, and I just liked it. I did discover why the lint/silicone thing is a thing, so rubber might be in this particular watch's future, but no plans for a bracelet anymore. 

Moreover, my NTH Thresher found itself switched to the Viton rubber strap where it remains to this day. It has a very good bracelet, but I just like the rubber strap on this one. 

I've got a NATO strap laying about not doing anything presently. It was initially meant for the Thresher, but then I starting thinking maybe the Arnie would work on it. Then again, it might require a whole new watch. That sounds reasonable.


----------



## jinzhouy

very well said. I also find bracelet with fitted end links appear a bit too much, especially given my not big wrist (6.9'), with a different material or pattern you can greatly change the overall look of the watch on your wrist










with smaller watches, though, the difference is not that big




















Teeuu said:


> I'm not too keen on bracelets generally because I find that if a bracelet has fitted end links, as most do, the watch is just overwhelmed in this continuous sea of white metal. The watch just gets lost. A bracelet with straight end links is better. In my example here even if you don't like the Komfit strap you can see how the watch pops. To make the watch really stand out the strap has to be from anything other than the same metal as the case. Leather, canvas, NATO, rubber... a watch riding on any of these other straps sits proudly out of the background and certainly gets noticed more.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16306554


----------



## cantona

I do like the 'lightness' of rubbers or natos sometimes, I always kept my skx on a strap...but when I got my pelagos, the build of the bracelet and its inherent lightness bc of the titanium has made me a bracelet guy...although I think it may be worth a shot at puting the pelagos on a strap for new look maybe?!


----------



## joneb3

I do like bracelets but would like to try some rubber straps if I could find one to fit 9.5-inch wrist. any help would be appreciated. I feel like I've exhausted my possibilities.


----------



## jkingrph

PJR said:


> I prefer bracelets. Longer lasting, more versatile and better looking. IMO leather watchbands, particularly on a dress watch, often look a touch effeminate


I have several dress watches than look much more classy on a leather( crocodile grain) band than on a bracelet. I do put deployant clasps on them to prevent bending and breaking of the leather. Some of the big casual watches like the Glycine bronze look good with a dark, matt brown finiish leather.


----------



## Mauric

PJR said:


> I prefer bracelets. Longer lasting, more versatile and better looking. IMO leather watchbands, particularly on a dress watch, often look a touch effeminate


I buy my watches always with bracelet, but I have one Omega De Ville which is the only dress watch that I have, that one comes with alligator leather.

I think completely different, for me dress watches with bracelet look a touch effeminate. Which is completely opposite in sport watches.


----------



## PNM

If I'd be forced to choose - straps. Straps provide more variety and generally give the watch more character in my opinion. Bracelets have a tendency to give the watch a "generic steel watch"-look. That said, I'd prefer not to choose and some watches are made for bracelets.


----------

